# Your chance to own some 10th anniversary IAP history!



## MesquiteMan (Feb 25, 2014)

Hello folks,

As you may or may not know, the Birthday Bash is held each year as the primary fundraiser to keep the lights on here at IAP.  Without the bash, we would either have to have banner advertisements or other such advertising all over the site (rather than just int he classifieds) or we would have to charge a membership fee.  Hosting a site such as IAP is not cheap!

Do you need a new clock for your shop, office, or even living room?   Now is your chance to possibly own a piece of IAP history and help keep this site the best on the net! This is a limited edition (only one made for the public) 10th Anniversary IAP wall clock made from Texas Honey Mesquite with the finest of finishes and clock movements.







Here are the details:


Made from Texas Honey Mesquite harvested and milled into lumber by myself
12" diameter, 1" thick
Includes the finest available Seiko high torque mini quartz sweep movement (does not tick, runs like a Rolex)
Finish is 6 coats of Deft satin lacquer
10th Anniversary IAP logo CNC engraved into the face of the clock
Highly textured ring around the outside to add character
Milled recess in the back for the clock movement with pocket for easy access to the set dial and to change the battery
Convenient keyhole slot milled in the back for easy wall hanging
100% designed and made with care and attention to detail by myself (except hands and movement!)








Here is a youtube video of the clock movement.  Notice how smooth it is!  It is calling you!

[yt]sHymDMHaLA4[/yt]

*Here is how you can own this fine clock...*

Visit this link: IAP Appreciation Points and purchase IAP Appreciation Points.  Each point purchased will be assigned a number in the purchasers name.  Points will be available to purchase until 11:59pm central time Friday evening, February 28th.  After the end of the purchase period, the numbers will be fed into a random number generator and a number will be selected.  The person who bought the point number selected by the random number generator will receive this fine clock!  You can purchase as many points as you like and there are even discounts for multiples! 

Please note, the link above will take you to a page on the IAP Birthday Bash server where you can select the quantity of points you would like to purchase.  There is a button there to check out through Paypal. You can use your Paypal account or a credit card.  If you just hate using Paypal, call me and I can take a credit card number over the phone.   * BE SURE TO INCLUDE YOUR IAP USERNAME IN THE COMMENTS SECTION WHEN YOU GET TO PAYPAL.  Otherwise, I will not know who you are!* Edit...some folks are reporting that Paypal is not giving them a place to put comments.  If this happens to you, please send me a PM with your real name so I can match you up to your points purchase!

All purchases are being handled through my business Paypal account so you will see TurnTex Woodworks on the payment screen.  Rest assured, 100% of the net purchase (after Paypal fees and shipping) will immediately be sent directly to Jeff Brown, owner of IAP for site operation.  I will also post a full financial reconciliation here in this thread.  I will NOT post you name anywhere so you will be able to remain anonymous (unless you choose to post here in this thread!)

Be generous and own a piece of IAP history you will be proud to hang in your shop, office, or living room!

Here is the link again in case you missed it: http://iapbash.org/bash9/index.php/iap-appreciation-points


----------



## bjbear76 (Feb 25, 2014)

Hmmm.....I did not get a "comments section" when I entered my PayPal info.  I did receive a payment confirmation so I know it was processed.


----------



## BayouPenturner (Feb 25, 2014)

Very nice clock.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Feb 25, 2014)

Just bumping this to the top!


----------



## Edgar (Feb 25, 2014)

Got my points! Wish I could afford more.
Beautiful clock - thanks for doing this, Curtis.


----------



## jeff (Feb 25, 2014)

Wow, that is a gorgeous clock!  I love that smooth sweep second hand. 


Thanks, Curtis!


----------



## mredburn (Feb 26, 2014)

wow that is a great clock.  Now if Derek The entry stealing varmint doesnt try and take all the points for himself.   I need to ask the wife if I can have my allowance.


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 26, 2014)

Don't tell Susanne! I bought some points :biggrin: I would love to have that clock.


----------



## Tom T (Feb 26, 2014)

That was easy.
Great looking clock.


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Feb 26, 2014)

Curtis is too modest to boast about this, but he made the clock using the CNC router he built himself.  You can get a Curtis work of art that was designed by Curtis and produced by Curtis on a CNC router that Curtis built.

Talk about a one of a kind.  Opportunities like this do not come along every day.

Get those points here:

IAP Appreciation Points

Ed


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Feb 26, 2014)

I forgot to add:

I used to live in Texas and EVERYBODY that I drank beer with down at the Broken Spoke used to rave about the mystical powers of Texas Honey Mesquite.  It was claimed to have the power to make you look better, smell better, talk better and feel better.  Of course, most of them were talking about the effects after eating meat that had been smoked over Texas Honey Mesquite....but I'll bet it works just as well in a clock form.  You never know.  There's only one way to find out for sure.......

Ed


----------



## MesquiteMan (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks Ed!

And for the person who wins the clock...if you don't like it, you can always cut it up and use it in your smoker to cook with!


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 26, 2014)

WHO?? Wouldn't like that clock?


----------



## mredburn (Feb 26, 2014)

I would trade anyone a bag of mesquite chunks lb for lb if they were going to throw it in a smoker.  I might even kick in a little for shipping if I had had a beer or two.


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Feb 26, 2014)

dalecamino said:


> WHO?? Wouldn't like that clock?



Well, obviously everybody is going to love that clock.  But we ARE talking about smoked meat here.  And not just any smoked meat.  Texas Honey Mesquite smoked meat.  

Maybe Curtis should toss some mesquite chips in the box as packing material, so the winner won't be tempted.  That way they get it all.  A super precise clock to time their smoker and some awesome chips to use in the smoker.

Ed


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Feb 26, 2014)

mredburn said:


> I would trade anyone a bag of mesquite chunks lb for lb if they were going to throw it in a smoker.  I might even kick in a little for shipping if I had had a beer or two.



Even if it was lonestar beer?

Ed


----------



## mredburn (Feb 26, 2014)

Is that like Bugwiser?


----------



## mredburn (Feb 26, 2014)

If nothing else you could use it as a pizza board


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 26, 2014)

Just had a thought. I'm going to need an explanation when I win this clock.:biggrin:


----------



## Fordwakeman (Feb 26, 2014)

PM Sent


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Feb 26, 2014)

Darin - That's a really nice looking truck in your avatar picture.  Imagine how good that clock would look in the garage hanging right by it.  The tonal quality of the Texas Honey Mesquite would nicely complement that red paint job.

Ed


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Feb 26, 2014)

dalecamino said:


> Just had a thought. I'm going to need an explanation when I win this clock.:biggrin:



Here's all the explanation you will need:

You hang the side with the numbers away from the wall.

You should be all set now, but if you need more (you or anybody else), here's where you get it:

Get It Here!



Ed


----------



## Fordwakeman (Feb 26, 2014)

I wish that truck was mine, its my pops. But that clock will look nice at my house.


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Feb 26, 2014)

Fordwakeman said:


> I wish that truck was mine, its my pops. But that clock will look nice at my house.



Maybe the truck someday too, but no hurry on that!! :wink: Hey, here's a thought.  Hang the clock in your pops garage.  Might increase the chances of you getting the truck someday. :biggrin:

Ed


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks Ed. Just so I understand you correctly. The numbers do go away from the wall? HUH! I never made the connection :biggrin:


----------



## mredburn (Feb 26, 2014)

I will save your marriage and hang the clock at my house CHuck.  Then when you ever decide to come back down to Florida for a visit you can visit with your clock.:biggrin:


----------



## mredburn (Feb 26, 2014)

Does this clock come in a smaller size or different colors?  I want mine Koa.


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Feb 26, 2014)

dalecamino said:


> Thanks Ed. Just so I understand you correctly. The numbers do go away from the wall? HUH! I never made the connection :biggrin:



I KNOW!!!  It's a suprisingly common problem.  When I worked at the Timex hotline, the second most asked question was "I can't tell what time it is.  Which side of the watch do I wear against my skin?".  

Ed

Who will disclose that the number one asked question was "do I really have to lick it to keep it tickin?".


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Feb 26, 2014)

mredburn said:


> Does this clock come in a smaller size or different colors?  I want mine Koa.



If you win the clock, the further back you stand from it the smaller it will look.  If you rub in some coke (the drink, not the white stuff from Miami) it will look even better than that Hawaiian stuff.  Your own Coca Koa clock.

One of a kind for sure!!

Ed


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 26, 2014)

mredburn said:


> I will save your marriage and hang the clock at my house CHuck.  Then when you ever decide to come back down to Florida for a visit you can visit with your clock.:biggrin:


 You're all heart Mike!


----------



## bobleibo (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm in......great looking clock Curtis and since I have no way of knowing what time it is (HINT HINT) maybe someone can tell me when this auction is over!


----------



## MesquiteMan (Feb 27, 2014)

mredburn said:


> Does this clock come in a smaller size or different colors?  I want mine Koa.



Sorry Mike, but we don't have Koa trees in Texas and I ONLY work with wood that I personally saw into lumber from logs salvaged from construction sites! The way I see it is that in the 15 or so years I built houses, I bought millions of dollars worth of wood and I'll be damned if I am going to buy any more!


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Feb 27, 2014)

If I win, can I get some of that personally sawn lumber thrown in as well? 

And hey - stop bumping the thread - I want a chance at winning! :biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 27, 2014)

Mesquite works just fine for me ! :biggrin: When is the drawing?


----------



## toddlajoie (Feb 27, 2014)

MesquiteMan said:


> Sorry Mike, but we don't have Koa trees in Texas and I ONLY work with wood that I personally saw into lumber from logs salvaged from construction sites!



I'll send you a few Koa Saplings, and you can start growing Mike's (or just put it the saplings in the ground for a few days, then harvest it and make him a VERY small one:biggrin


----------



## mredburn (Feb 27, 2014)

parklandturner said:


> mredburn said:
> 
> 
> > Does this clock come in a smaller size or different colors?  I want mine Koa.
> ...



Groan!


----------



## mredburn (Feb 27, 2014)

Hey I was given $5.00 of my allowance and I bought a point. :biggrin:
 The rest of you back off and get away from my clock!:knife:


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Feb 27, 2014)

mredburn said:


> Hey I was given $5.00 of my allowance and I bought a point. :biggrin:
> The rest of you back off and get away from my clock!:knife:



I'm the man of the house.  Nobody tells me how / when to spend my money.  I do what I want / when I want.......I think I hear footsteps coming.....I gotta go.....I'll hit this link later when when you know who isn't looking / listening....

Real Men Buy These


Ed


----------



## mredburn (Feb 27, 2014)

That is one sorry knife pic  that doesnt seem to be threatening anyone.  I would probably have hurt myself tryng.     Real men huh...............:biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 27, 2014)

I guess I'd better hit the change bottle and, get more of those points. Whatever it takes to get that clock.:wink:


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Feb 27, 2014)

Hey Chuck - That is a really hot clock.  As a matter of fact I hear it is so hot that it will melt the snow off your driveway.  Who wouldn't want that?


I wonder how you get entered to win that baby....


Ed


----------



## mredburn (Feb 27, 2014)

I see old men walking along the road picking up beer cans all the time. I bet they are trying to get enough money to buy points too.


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Feb 27, 2014)

I wonder if people can use their SNAP cards to buy points.  IAP IS food for the soul..........


Ed


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 27, 2014)

parklandturner said:


> Hey Chuck - That is a really hot clock.  As a matter of fact I hear it is so hot that it will melt the snow off your driveway.  Who wouldn't want that?
> 
> 
> I wonder how you get entered to win that baby....
> ...


 THAT, would be great. More snow coming this weekend. Visit this link for a chance to win this fabulous clock!

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f18/your-chance-own-some-10th-anniversary-iap-history-119945/ 

I've got to learn how to turn a URL into a word :redface: Computer illiterate!


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 27, 2014)

parklandturner said:


> I wonder if people can use their SNAP cards to buy points.  IAP IS food for the soul..........
> 
> 
> Ed


 Ed, what exactly is a SNAP card?


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Feb 27, 2014)

dalecamino said:


> parklandturner said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if people can use their SNAP cards to buy points.  IAP IS food for the soul..........
> ...



Chuck - That is a question that could easily inflame a wildly inappropriate bout of heated political posting.  Probably best not to head down that road....

Less controversial (unless you are D.Oliver with his entrant stealing tricks) is how to customize link text.  You put your link in this format:

[_url=[COLOR="Red"]your link here[/COLOR]]your text here[_/url]

you don't use the "_" after the "[", that's just there so things show up in this post.

Ed


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 27, 2014)

parklandturner said:


> dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> > parklandturner said:
> ...


 Understood! Thanks Ed. Might have to try that over in the Testing forum.


----------



## mredburn (Feb 27, 2014)

Have you two been drinking again? I thought this was a thread about an IAP Clock masterpiece! Not some old fart trying to figure out how to post a link in their text. Next thing you know we will be talking about trivia..  sheesh


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 27, 2014)

Always someone trying to hold back progress  As fine of a work of art the Trivia contest is it, doesn't hold a candle to this clock:biggrin:

Now... at the risk of losing/ reducing my chances of winning it for myself 
I would admonish everyone to go buy some Appreciation Points for a chance to win this precision timing instrument. Watch it in action first in, Curtis' video. 

Now, I must make myself press the "Submit Reply" button :frown:


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Feb 27, 2014)

If I win, I'll donate my *CURRENT* clock to the name drawn second...

Mind you, my clock is a piece of 2x4 with the words 'Time to buy a clock' written on it in a Sharpie - so I guess I'll just put it in the burn pile for you!  

Edit: added "CURRENT" to be clear - I'm keeping the Mesquite clock, WHEN I win it! :biggrin:


----------



## mredburn (Feb 27, 2014)

Cheer up Chuck "IF" I win the clock some where around 5pm sunny Florida time I will email you a picture of the clock and a beer on Fridays. That way you will always have a picture of the clock you could have won.


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Feb 27, 2014)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> If I win, I'll donate my clock to the name drawn second...
> 
> Mind you, my clock is a piece of 2x4 with the words 'Time to buy a clock' written on it in a Sharpie - so I guess I'll just put it in the burn pile for you!



We know how a few people can be real [strike]pric[/strike] sticklers about rules and rule wording.  So, let's clarify.  When you say "donate my clock" are you talking about this clock

A clock

or this clock?

Another clock

Surely you weren't referring to that 2x4 thing....were you?  Unless that was a 2x4 piece of Koa.  I know someone who might pay for that.

Ed


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Feb 27, 2014)

parklandturner said:


> maxwell_smart007 said:
> 
> 
> > If I win, I'll donate my clock to the name drawn second...
> ...



To be clear - I'll keep the NICE clock I'm going to WIN, from Curtis, and the ugly, hand-selected Canadian 2x4, made of quality spruce, and defaced with a sharpie, will be sent to - you, for being a stickler!


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 27, 2014)

Just a minute here!! I thought I established early on that, the clock from Curtis is, MINE :biggrin:


----------



## Gary Beasley (Feb 27, 2014)

I didn't get a comments section either, but my username is there anyway.


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Feb 27, 2014)

I had a little checkbox asking if I wanted to include my IAP username.  When I checked it I got an input box.  I actually logged in to paypal rather than using the quickpay feature.  Maybe that makes a difference.

I think everybody should try it again and see how it works!!!  Keep trying it to be sure!!!

Ed


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 27, 2014)

Gary Beasley said:


> I didn't get a comments section either, but my username is there anyway.


 So, hopefully you were successful? Although, you shouldn't get your hopes of winning too high. I'm certain I'll win the clock. I can just feel it. :biggrin:

Know what I mean? :biggrin: Joking of course. Your support is appreciated and, good luck.


----------



## mredburn (Feb 27, 2014)

Wink Wink Nudge Nudge.   Right Chuck.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Feb 27, 2014)

You know, if you are not interested in receiving the clock but would still like to support IAP, you could always buy points in another person's name!  Maybe as a think you to someone or just for the heck of it!  And no, I am not fishing for points in my name!  I would transfer them to someone else anyway!


----------



## Tom T (Feb 27, 2014)

Curtis,
Really nice clock.  Can't wait to win.  It is not likely, but possible.  I am feeling lucky because I won one on identify the wood contest.


----------



## toddlajoie (Feb 27, 2014)

MesquiteMan said:


> You know, if you are not interested in receiving the clock but would still like to support IAP, you could always buy points in another person's name!  Maybe as a think you to someone or just for the heck of it!  And no, I am not fishing for points in my name!  I would transfer them to someone else anyway!



If anyone is wondering, it's spelled T-O-D-D_L-A-J-O-I-E...


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 27, 2014)

toddlajoie said:


> MesquiteMan said:
> 
> 
> > You know, if you are not interested in receiving the clock but would still like to support IAP, you could always buy points in another person's name!  Maybe as a think you to someone or just for the heck of it!  And no, I am not fishing for points in my name!  I would transfer them to someone else anyway!
> ...


 OR, dalecamino :biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 27, 2014)

mredburn said:


> Wink Wink Nudge Nudge.   Right Chuck.


 Whatever it takes :biggrin:


----------



## GoodTurns (Feb 28, 2014)

In my continuing effort to not be pointless...I have acquired my point!  Thanks Curtis!


----------



## firewhatfire (Feb 28, 2014)

got my winning entry submitted.  

But y'all go ahead and keep making donations to the IAP.  Jeff don't mind.


----------



## GoodTurns (Feb 28, 2014)

firewhatfire said:


> got my winning entry submitted.



You were a few minutes late...sorry


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 28, 2014)

GoodTurns said:


> firewhatfire said:
> 
> 
> > got my winning entry submitted.
> ...


 You both were late. I won it yesterday :biggrin: But that's ok!


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Feb 28, 2014)

I think the standard rule applies - only bearded Canadians of Swedish descent who currently have six feet of snow in their yard - are eligible to win...


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 28, 2014)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> I think the standard rule applies - only bearded Canadians of Swedish descent who currently have six feet of snow in their yard - are eligible to win...


 You definitely deserve a clock


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Feb 28, 2014)

dalecamino said:


> maxwell_smart007 said:
> 
> 
> > I think the standard rule applies - only bearded Canadians of Swedish descent who currently have six feet of snow in their yard - are eligible to win...
> ...



I deserve a vacation!  I've never had to shovel that much to try and find the back door doorknob before

It's higher in drifts, but it's about five or six feet deep uniformly - and we just had -33 this morning, and -40 windchill - in nigh on March!  Usually, it's either cold OR snowy - we've had both!  

I'll be shoveling in June at this rate!


----------



## Rick_G (Feb 28, 2014)

I watched that video and that is one cool clock.  Not only does it have a nice smooth movement but it plays nice low background music as well.  Gotta have that one so went out and got some points.


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 28, 2014)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> > maxwell_smart007 said:
> ...


I bought a snow blower (great investment) If we get that much, or anywhere near it, I'll look for a loader :biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 28, 2014)

Rick_G said:


> I watched that video and that is one cool clock.  Not only does it have a nice smooth movement but it plays nice low background music as well.  Gotta have that one so went out and got some points.


 Yes, Rick, I'll be watching that second hand sweeping the face of that clock while, drinking a cold one this summer. :biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 28, 2014)

Hey folks!! There is still time to get your Appreciation Points for a chance to win this NICE looking clock. NO 0ne wins it until the drawing. Check it out 
click me!


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Feb 28, 2014)

I have a snowblower - I tried going through the snow in the back to try and clear a path to the drain, and I buried it - the chute was below the level of the snow - sheared a few pins!


----------



## mredburn (Feb 28, 2014)

I was going to take a picture of Florida snow piled up at my garage door.  I have been cutting white plastic and all the plastic sawdust looks like snow.  Then I said phhht and went in and had a beer.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Feb 28, 2014)

mredburn said:


> went in and had a beer.



Seems like you do a lot of that!  That clock sure would look good in your den while you are sitting there having your favorite!  The smooth sweep second hand will be even smoother than your favorite beer!


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 28, 2014)

mredburn said:


> I was going to take a picture of Florida snow piled up at my garage door.  I have been cutting white plastic and all the plastic sawdust looks like snow.  Then I said phhht and went in and had a beer.


 That's just not right. You know we're suffering thru the worst winter in 20 years.


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 1, 2014)

Darn! In all the excitement, I just realized I forgot to enter my user name in my last purchase :redface::crying:


----------



## Tom T (Mar 1, 2014)

Me to, in all the excitement I forgot as well.


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Mar 1, 2014)

dalecamino said:


> mredburn said:
> 
> 
> > I was going to take a picture of Florida snow piled up at my garage door.  I have been cutting white plastic and all the plastic sawdust looks like snow.  Then I said phhht and went in and had a beer.
> ...



Hey Chuck - It's not all peaches and cream down here.  You let one of your polar votexes slip past you and it ended up down here.  It was so cold yesterday that my computer crashed and I had to spend the whole day restoring it.  Missed the last day of the Bash. 

It's even colder today.  It's 68 out there right now and it probably won't get back up to 78 until lunchtime.  So, I feel your pain.  :wink:

Ed


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 1, 2014)

parklandturner said:


> dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> > mredburn said:
> ...


 Ed, I can't wait to see 68 again :biggrin: Sorry about your computer woes.


----------



## markgum (Mar 1, 2014)

In case Curtis needs help the winner is spelled markgum :wink:
Since i dont have a clocki dont know what time my winning name will be posted.:tongue::biggrin:


----------

